
Reusability take on React vs. Binding.scala - nawfalhasan
https://www.infoq.com/articles/more-than-react-part-2-reusability
======
nawfalhasan
[http://www.stefankrause.net/js-frameworks-
benchmark5/webdriv...](http://www.stefankrause.net/js-frameworks-
benchmark5/webdriver-ts/table.html)

Performance perhaps slightly lower than React though.

